# Buster...



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

I know...you've seen him. But I can't help it, I'm in love. :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Ohhh, he's got some beautiful colors  Nice picture, too. It's so hard to get cameras to focus on the fish.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I LOVE that Pic!


----------



## bubs128 (Jul 30, 2009)

He is a beauty!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful! Great picture.


----------

